# Forum Index



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Since Chris updated the new borders on the forum (and made it look rather spiffy, I must say ) the forum index doesnt make sense - there is nothing to say just what the numbers mean 

Obviously they mean the amount of posts and the amount of threads in that particular sub-forum, but a cursory glance just reveals a collection of numbers. 

Doesn't bother me, just thought I'd share, and say it before someone else did.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

it looks nice though.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

I never look at the index. 

I use new posts when I log on, and when I'm caught up, switch to forumspy. (Now that it's working for me again.)


----------

